# Asian Species



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

First off, I'm a avid collector of brackish and extrmely rare :fish: species. For some reason the chromides seem to be some of the hardest fish to get my hands on. Specificaly the Green Chromide(Etroplus Suratensis) and Etroplus Canarensis(Canara Pearlspot). The Orange Chromide is much easier to come across even in LFS.

I have read info about the Green and Orange chromide living side by side in the wild, simply because the Orange Chromides serves as cleaner fish for the larger Greenies.

I would really like to set-up an all Asian species tank, maybe another 155gl or so.

Heres my problems; I dont know what other asian species will be able to tolerate a low-medium SG range. Also who can tell me where to find a good vender or distributor of these hard to find Chromides.

My LFS's haven't been any help.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You may run into trouble with your idea, as the canarensis are strickly freshwater cichlids. They are not like the orange chromides, which while primarily freshwater, are sometimes found in brackish as well and thus can handle the brackish tank.

All the chromides tend to be hard to find IME. Aquabid has the canarensis quite a bit lately. Haven't seen green chromides in over two decades in a LFS. I believe Rapps had some about a year ago as well as the wild coloration of the oranges.


----------



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know Canarensis were strickly freshwater. thank you for the Info.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

This is the season for Etroplus suratensis, so you might want to ask around your LFS and see if they can bring some in for you along side their shipments of Datnoids and other Indonesian fish.


----------

